

Failing to Plan is Planning to Fail - jpmc
http://blog.acrowire.com/cloud-computing/failing-to-plan-is-planning-to-fail/

======
ares2012
I really like the way the article frames the fact that data center outages
happen. AWS isn't magic, plan for failures.

This is the best line: "Blaming the Cloud for these outages would be like
blaming your hard drive manufacturer for lost data when it fails." =)

